# 7 switches and a set of N Classics...



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Decided to break down and put air on my GTI; mainly for the practicality aspect of being able to drive everywhere without tearing the bottom of my car off. I'm bored and figured I'd make a build thread up. This all will begin taking shape this weekend, so I will post pictures as I make progress. It will all be done for H2O. 

Setup: 
AVS 5 gallon aluminum skinny tank 
2 Viair 480c compressors 
8 SMC 3/8" valves 
2 SMC water traps 
2 SMC check valves 
AVS7 switchbox 
2 Easy street dual needle gauges 
3/8" Hardlines 
3/8" DOT line (from valves to the bags themselves) 
Swagelok fittings 

Ordering the bags this weekend. Going with the Airlift XL's for the front, and the SS-5 rear bags with the D-cup kit. My friend Steve (AHKustomz) and I are going to be putting this all together, I'm hoping to have the management all setup by the end of the weekend. 

Thank you to user Ricersux for helping me out with all the part numbers and information about the Swagelok fittings. :thumbup: 

The car: 









Some of the stash:


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

good luck! I really enjoyed building my management 

:beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

subd, cant wait to see this on the ground, still one of my favorite sets of wheels


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing that. Love the wheels. 

Think i'll begin my air shopping shortly..


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

ALRDesign said:


> Going with the Airlift XL's for the front, and the SS-5 rear bags with the D-cup kit.


 Nice choices :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

Very cool man and no problem with helping you with the swageloks...just remember that the part #s I gave you were fir 1/2"...just change the -8 to -6 in the part numbers and you will be good.


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Ricersux said:


> Very cool man and no problem with helping you with the swageloks...just remember that the part #s I gave you were fir 1/2"...just change the -8 to -6 in the part numbers and you will be good.


 Yep, I figured it out. Thanks! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Got bored and put some stuff together.  

Ordered the bags earlier this morning, so hopefully by mid week I can start making **** happen. I wanted to do the trunk setup this weekend, but this wonderful storm isn't helping me there.


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> subd, cant wait to see this on the ground, still one of my favorite sets of wheels


 ^^^this^^^^


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Sub'd :thumbup:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

In :thumbup:


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

hell yaeaaeaeae


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the interest everyone, I will have some more worthwhile updates this week. This hurricane BS was a major setback with the crap weather.


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

The final package has arrived.


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

ALRDesign said:


> The final package has arrived.




You got a washing machine?? :sly:

















hardy har harrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... I know :laugh: 

Congrats & good luck with it!!


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Monkeykungfu said:


> You got a washing machine?? :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the bitches love the washing machine. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Haven't had a whole lot of time to dedicate to this during the past week but last night I finished up all my "bases" for the compressors, valves, and tank. When I get off of work this afternoon I'm hoping to have everything permanently secured in the trunk, and hopefully have the hardlines bent and some of the wiring done.


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Sub'd


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Got the switchbox wired up today; also ran the wiring for the compressors and pressure switch. Should have power to everything tomorrow, and then the bag install will begin. Hoping to be done by Wednesday.


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Got too late and my buddy and myself both have to be up early for work, so we called it a night and decided to take care of the notch tomorrow. Car is dirty, but this is a general idea of what it looks like. This thing really jumps off the ground with the 3/8" valves :laugh:


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm going to take my ACTUAL camera with me later, and wash the car so I can get some half decent pictures.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

can you get the rear any lower?


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

I think I'm going to have to trim the D-cups :facepalm:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

most people do, so jealous of those wheels :thumbup:


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> most people do, so jealous of those wheels :thumbup:


Haha, I appreciate the compliment. Can't wait to do the notch and see what the front really looks like laid out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Took some half decent pictures today...


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Can i haz your wheels?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No, I want them.


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

lol :laugh:


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Did the notch last night. Going to adjust the rear brackets a bit, and she should be sitting pretty for H2O 




























LOTS of clearance, especially with the smaller diameter axle I'm using.


----------



## Stealthpro411 (Jul 31, 2004)

Nice work buddy


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Stealthpro411 said:


> Nice work buddy


:wave:


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Finally got the floor done... 










Needs to be vacuumed :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

once the back comes down a little itll be perfect


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Not too sure about the back. I kind of like not having the reverse rake.


----------

